# Help with Internets?



## Kisuke (Feb 7, 2008)

I just got Satellite internet, and it already has some problems. I can't log into Yahoo, Windows Live, or Steam. I have no idea whats wrong and I don't know if that's all thats wrong, but if anyone has Satellite too, or knows whats wrong I'd appreceate the help...


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't think you're gonna get much help on this, at least not here. Satellite Internet access is the minority in broadband choices and is rarely used by anyone. If you can I'd recommend ADSL, ADSL2/+, cable, or fiber instead.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 8, 2008)

Can't log in, or they don't work at all?

What do "ping yahoo.com" and "tracert yahoo.com" from a command prompt (start > run > "cmd") give you?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 10, 2008)

Satellite internet is useless in most online applications due to its reliance on dialup for an outgoing line, as well as the massive latency of incoming data.

I hope you can cancel that service.


----------



## Excubitor (Feb 10, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Satellite internet is useless in most online applications due to its reliance on dialup for an outgoing line, as well as the massive latency of incoming data.
> 
> I hope you can cancel that service.



cancel the service?
0_0 but is brand new, what a dissapointment


----------



## net-cat (Feb 11, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Satellite internet is useless in most online applications due to its reliance on dialup for an outgoing line, as well as the massive latency of incoming data.
> 
> I hope you can cancel that service.



Actually, most satellite services can do return over the air now.

But yes. Satellite service is still "last resort" broadband.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 11, 2008)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, cool.

But that just means latency for the return trip as well. :U


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 11, 2008)

Let's see, 240-280ms delay from ground-to-air, and another 240-280ms delay from air-to-ground. So 480-560ms delay for a one-way trip and 960-1120ms for a round-trip. And that's on top of normal "Internet Lag" too! You won't be playing any online games over that.

(BTW, that 240-280ms delay is on a "Good Day." Weather conditions can change this.)


----------



## net-cat (Feb 11, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Oh, cool.
> 
> But that just means latency for the return trip as well. :U



Yes. As I said, "last resort" broadband. Since I play games online roughly as often as hell freezes over, I'd much rather have satellite than dial-up.



			
				CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> Let's see, 240-280ms delay from ground-to-air, and another 240-280ms delay from air-to-ground. So 480-560ms delay for a one-way trip and 960-1120ms for a round-trip. And that's on top of normal "Internet Lag" too! You won't be playing any online games over that.
> 
> (BTW, that 240-280ms delay is on a "Good Day." Weather conditions can change this.)



Out of curiosity, where did you get those numbers?

Geosynchronous orbit is about 40,000 km. Strictly speaking, that distance takes about 135ms. Round trip will be about 540ms. (Of course, that doesn't include retries or standard network lag.)


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 11, 2008)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, where did you get those numbers?
> 
> Geosynchronous orbit is about 40,000 km. Strictly speaking, that distance takes about 135ms. Round trip will be about 540ms. (Of course, that doesn't include retries or standard network lag.)



http://www.satsig.net/latency.htm
And you're right, I screwed up, I did the math wrong. Serves me for trying to do math before the coffee has kicked in. Still, Satellite internet isn't all that good for online gaming. I remember trying to play Ragnarok Online on my friend's Satlink, and there was always a good 2secs of lag between trying to do something, and it actually happening.


----------



## Kisuke (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah...it is a last resort, where I live right now I can't get anything better.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm sorry. That really, really sucks.


----------



## Kisuke (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, and i think i know how to get steam to work, but i dunno.


----------

